# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Swiss Pharm Anavar. Real or fake????

## sassy1989

Hey can anyone please confirm for me if these are real or fake? I can't find much info on this company. Thanks in advance

----------


## Ashop

I have never heard of them personally. If you have access to a Labmax testing kit that may help you determine things a little more.

----------


## mietek

just get the labmax test kit, they have even anavar purity test, it might be dbol you have, with the test kit you have your answer right away

here is labmax web page LabMax steroids test kits, anabolic steroid test kit.

----------


## johnwyz

Have you ever tried the tests,how accurate are they?
Ive used this Anavar from a so called Swiss Pharm but its a different label to the original Swiss Pharma.
I took 6 a day and felt strong but the results were not as obvious as the 25mg Blue Hex tablets from the Uk.

----------


## johnwyz

The Labcert tests don't cost you as much and you can test Oxymetholone as well.
Still no news on the Swiss Pharm Anavar yet?
Remember to always keep yourself hydrated with Alkaline water that has a ph of 8 and greater.
Also take 1000 mgs of Magnesium everyday

----------


## HardworktoProgress86

Hi mate

I know this is an old post but wondering how you got on with this brand. I recently purchased the same brand and can't find much feedback online. 

Thanks

----------

